# Participants Needed for BSc Research Project on IVF and Nutritional Therapy



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I've been a member of Fertility Friends since 2009 and found it a wonderful support whilst going through my three (unfortunately unsuccessful) fresh IVF cycles and one FET. I've been on a break from my own fertility journey for the past couple of years and three years ago I qualified as a nutritional therapist. I have done some extra training in order to specialise in fertility and supporting women and couples through IVF which I am finding hugely rewarding. I am currently topping up my qualification to a degree through ION and the University of Portsmouth and, as part of this, I am undertaking a research project, the title of which is "Exploring the benefits of nutritional therapy support for women preparing for IVF following a previous failed IVF cycle"

I am looking for between 3 and 6 women to take part in an hour long interview over Zoom - full details can be provided on request including information on confidentiality, the questions that will be asked and the full aims of the project.

Participants should meet the following criteria:

Experienced at least one failed IVF cycle
Experienced a subsequent successful IVF cycle whilst working with a nutritional therapist
Child to be no younger than 6 months old

I am hoping that my project will go some way to understanding the experience of women who have had a successful round of IVF with the support of a registered nutritional therapist, in order to identify beneficial factors that have impacted their experience. This should provide insight that will allow fertility focused nutritional therapists to concentrate on aspects that clients have found beneficial and to expand upon these to optimise the service and support offered to those undergoing IVF treatment. Findings may also be used to inform educational institutions who intend to provide more dedicated training in this area. In addition, the results of this study may be used to inform fertility clinics and GPs that nutritional therapy can be a valuable service to offer from the client's perspective.

If this is something that you would be able to help with please do get in touch either by replying to this post or by emailing me at [email protected] 

I am of course happy to answer any questions that you may have.

Thanks in advance,

Jen


----------

